# 4-24 [The Mogan Man is a Monster]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
The Mogan Man went out with a bang. Thursday night marked the end of his most recent trip to Pensacola. It also marked the first night of my friend Lon's vacation in Pensacola. Lon is a family friend who is very passionate about fishing. He & his wife ventured down to Pensacola so that they could see their son & so that Lon could get on his first redfish. The mission was to get Lon on a fish, but unfortunately it didn't happen (until Friday night ). Instead, we all got to watch Nathan slay the fish. What's crazy is that before we left for the bridge I made the jig that Nathan caught all of the reds on. He showed me a jig made by First Light the other day & I told him that I could make a way cooler one, so before we left for fishing I told Nathan to pick some colors for the jig out, then I tied it up. For some reason I decided not to tie myself one, because I figured I'd just throw what I normally throw out there. Bad decision! Anyways, we all still had a great time out on the bridge, like always! Lon, Nathan & I finished off another fun night of fishing with a killer trip to Denny's & then headed home to grab some shuteye. 

*What Were We Throwing?*
For some reason nothing produced besides the custom jig I tied for Nathan before we went out to the bridge. They were crushing it! Time to hit the vise & make some more for those finicky Sykes fish. 

*Tally for the Night:*

*Me: * .... Took some sick photos. 
*Donnie:* Has never been a good fisherman.
*Ant: * Continues to go with us for some reason....
*Lon:* Had an awesome time during his first night fishing in Florida!
*Nathan:* FAT 36.25'' bull, 37'' bull, & a stud 38.5'' bull

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

& the rest of the photos!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Awesome write up man! And an even more awesome jig you tied up, you could sell those things! Lon was great company and a really passionate fishermen, I really enjoyed meeting him. FYI everyone, this was a fluke, I never out fish "Tha Fish" I just got really lucky and had a sweet lure.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DANG! Just realized I was a day off with the date.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Didn't mention that I was using a reel that has a serious issue, every time line is pulled out it spins the drag knob and tightens my drag..... I am retiring my trio 55 high speed and replacing it with a Daiwa 4k procyon ex, hopefully this reel can handle all the mogans I catch hahaha.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Another awesome night!!! Good deal guys!!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MarlinAzul said:


> Real nice looking jig head. I love the wide gap hook. The tinsel is a nice touch.


The jighead was made for me by my good friend Buddy Coy. It's a 7/0 Mustad 3X & the head is finished off with UV paint & glitter, so it will glow under a black light. Pretty cool! & yes, I think having the holographic black & silver flashabou on there definitely made a difference. I'll be making another one today so I can show you guys what it looked like before it caught a few reds.


----------



## mikez (Apr 28, 2014)

Morgan somebody took your drag washers out and put them back in the wrong order.
Take apart the washers and put them back in the right order. Can't remember how off hand but copying a reel that works should do it.

Great job on the bulls, sure can't wauit to get a look at one in person.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

mikez said:


> Morgan somebody took your drag washers out and put them back in the wrong order.
> Take apart the washers and put them back in the right order. Can't remember how off hand but copying a reel that works should do it.
> 
> Great job on the bulls, sure can't wauit to get a look at one in person.


Oh man if that's the case pompano joes going to get an ear full from me hahaha. The reel has other issues as well, bent out a pinion on a monster jack that took 200 yards of braid with 20lbs of drag before she broke me off in a dock


----------



## westernny (Mar 8, 2014)

nice


----------

